# Moser racing in New York



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Apparently he was in New York promoting his winery and some cyclists recognized him and tried to convince him to attend their race. Somebody joked about him participating and he did it. 

Gallery: Francesco Moser Jumps In New York Race | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

that is so. f**king. cool.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Top ten in the pro/1/2 field, having been on a bike 4 times in the last year. How old is he???


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

He's 60; probably could have placed even higher than he did but sat up going into the sprint b/c he was out of practice and it was dangerous....


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

foto said:


> Top ten in the pro/1/2 field, having been on a bike 4 times in the last year. How old is he???


62 years old.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> that is so. f**king. cool.


Couldn't have said it better! Wow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

very nice.

also, this thread needs more pix.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

why isn't he on a MOSER bike???


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Look at that rear wheel. What is up with that bike? How big is that wheel?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

> He rode like anyone else with some fitness in a P/1/2/3 - He sat in, went to the front a bunch, sagged to the back on the hill, and bombed back to the front on the descent. Looked like any other rider in the bunch. Very cool to look over and see him relaxed (except for coming up on that crash in the final laps) and competent.


HANGOVER | NY Velocity - New York bike racing culture, news and events


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

This is great. I love it!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of frames he once rode (in local bike show):


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> why isn't he on a MOSER bike???


Short notice. IIRC the organizers managed to find a loaner bike for him. Spesh and Campag must be happy!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> that is so. f**king. cool.



Understatement  !!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Someone on the CR mailing list posted this--wish I had heard about it beforehand.

The quote I liked:



> When asked what he thought his chances are in the race Moser said "I can hold anyone's wheel for 44 miles."


Story on NYVelocity OOps--I see KBikerr already posted this link.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I like "A Sunday In Hell" at 1:12:30

A Sunday In Hell - YouTube

"An imposing sight of almost effortless rotary action"


----------

